# Rest now Angelina my beautiful girl



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Yesterday morning our beautiful baby Angelina didnt wake up from her sleep, me and the OH were deverstated to stay the least, she was our first baby and pathed our passion for reptiles, she was taken to soon as will be sorely missed. We are getting her favourite basking rock engraved and placing it upon where we buried her, good bye my angel words cannot express how much you mean to me

_
_
_Orange eyes, my beautiful soul, from the moment I saw you my heart you stole_
_
_ 

_Had you from 3 months my lovely little girl, taken at 4 years, time was too soon to tell_
_
_ 

_Loads of precious memories locked safe my mind, I know you will be with me for all 
_
_time_
_
_ 

_A fun, happy, loving home, I remember when we played tug of war over that piece of bone_
_
_ 

_Back and forth we pulled and played, I just wish we had more moments to share, I wish you could of stayed_
_
_ 

_Also when you gently nipped me with your teeth, because you though my green toed sock was a salad leaf!_
_
_ 

_Always making me laugh and my heart feel warm, always lifting me up from a dark storm_
_
_ 

_Cuddles on the sofa late at night, sleeping under my quilt on my chest, wrapped up tight_
_
_ 

_My stunning girl, memories of you sleeping in my arms in a curl, you were and still are my everything, you are my world_
_
_ 

_Im sad you had to go and leave so soon, but I know you will always been here with me in every room, in every place I will ever be, you will always be a part of me, in my heart in my soul, you are my beautiful girl you made me whole_
_
_

_Good bye my princess, my amazing little soul, Angelina I love you, for all time I want you to know, we will be together again, once its my time, I will see you my friend once my bell does chime_
_
_

_Until them you will always be a part of me, from now until eternity

I love you
_​


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

R.i.p =(


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

r.i.p. little beardie


----------



## jaxajo (Jul 19, 2009)

Awwww she was beautiful so so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sat in tears readin your poem, gently laughed at the salad leaf bit though. 

sleep well angelina xxx


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh Emma that's beautiful xXx 

She will be up there tugging on my Great Nanna's skirt, and my Great Nanna going "aw cute, what's that?", I have a funny image of that right now! Both up there at the same time.

She knows you loved her so much and she is in no pain and happy now, you did EVERYTHING possible... 

I am sorry she had to leave... You know where I am, love you chicken xxxxx


----------

